# Advice needed



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I just threatened my wife that i would spend $800 on a new fishing outfit. She replied "So what, nothing I can do to stop you".

What should I do?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

is the tackle shop open after 12 ?
what are you waiting for :shock:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

do it, do it, do it


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

When I get that sort of answer that means that she wants something also and it is normally a lot dearer than what I want to buy. Are you buying a new baitcaster outfit?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

WayneD's right, spend $1200.

Hmm.. my guess is a certate 3500HD + fancy stick. That'll leave some change from the $1200 for "discretionary expenditure". I'll have one and all.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Uh Oh, whenever i got an answer like that it was time to forget the new rig ,, and worry as much as you can . :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

come home un-expectadly from work, interrogate the milkman.......

something funny's going on









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

WayneD said:


> When I get that sort of answer that means that she wants something also and it is normally a lot dearer than what I want to buy. Are you buying a new baitcaster outfit?


Almost Wayne. My eldest works in a jeweller's and she has been conspiring with my wife to get my wife some earrings - $800 with employee discount (a very generous discount). So its she gets the earrings and I get the tackle. All I have to do is wait for her to get the earrings.

Yes, looking at a Gloomis SB6400 GL3 (5'4" 1-3kg 1-4g lure) and TD Sol with TD Sensor 4lb braid


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

dave forget the sol, 
go straight for the certate


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Peril,

I think in your situation you need to go one better than the mrs expects, this is how you can win 

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3658

I reckon that would really stuff her up :lol:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Al
the only drawback might be shell go and spend an extra 400 to match up


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave I reckon you got a no with that answer and now have test your own resolve for the new gear....life is always a challenge though :lol:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's almost september dude! Start seriously thinking about kingy season...

Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Easy one Dave buy a new reel now then when she has bought the earings buy another one and use the this old thing excuse :twisted: or better still new yak time 

Cheers Dave


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Dave,

with an answer like that, be afraid - be very afraid.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm afraid I'd have to agree with mick on this one. but I am a chicken.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> I just threatened my wife that i would spend $800 on a new fishing outfit. She replied "So what, nothing I can do to stop you".
> 
> What should I do?


Hhmmmm...this does bear some serious consideration Dave......

What in effect your lovely wife is doing is daring you to do it. "Go on...go for it" she says and then thinks to herself "and suffer the consequences" i.e. the ear rings will be mine...all mine Bwahahahahaha!!!

You could always let her get the earings and then after a month or so fashion them into lures of sorts...you know...just a treble on the bottom. Catch a ***** or something, take a photo with her earings in it's mouth and then slyly decommission them and sneak them back into her jewelery box 8) That's a photo comp winner I reckon 

JT


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Just an idea off teh top of my head.

Go to Big W, purchase a ET rod for $40 and throw away, keeping the bag and tags/logo off the rod. Go buy the $800 outfit and put in the Big W bag and attach tags. Proudly announce that you resisted the temptation and bought a cheapy that will do the job at Big W and offer to take the missus to prouds anytime to get a pair of earrings, afterall they are competitively priced, look OK and do the job.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

colzinho said:


> Just an idea off teh top of my head.
> 
> Go to Big W, purchase a ET rod for $40 and throw away, keeping the bag and tags/logo off the rod. Go buy the $800 outfit and put in the Big W bag and attach tags. Proudly announce that you resisted the temptation and bought a cheapy that will do the job at Big W and offer to take the missus to prouds anytime to get a pair of earrings, afterall they are competitively priced, look OK and do the job.


First, she'd never believe I bought an outfit from BigW. Second, she does not wear cheap jewellry. That and the fact they didn't look after our daughter when she was assaulted by the store assistant manager means she won't even enter Prouds.

I'm just going to play the waiting game


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Hey Dave, sit tight and see what happens, I smell something fishy. :shock:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

At 5'4" that rod should fit nicely on your COFFIN. :lol: 
Would you like flowers or a charitable donation instead?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Beware!

It sounds like a dare!

Be very very careful


----------

